#  >  > Computers Can Be Fun >  >  > Computer News >  >  True bullshit

## Captain Sensible

329baht. 1 month unlimited. Bullshit.



This has happened around 40 times today. Grrrr.
I got home at 2am this morning and was able to start surfing at 4.85Kbps. Yippee. Cnuts told me 47 at worst.
Tomorrow I shall organize a dsl connection.Grrrrrrrrr

----------


## Captain Sensible

Fokking agony.

----------


## Goddess of Whatever

I thought you got ADSL before.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

I've just downloaded a file, so I thought I'd check the speed out.



Hmmm...  208kb/s.    Not bad.  :La:

----------


## Captain Sensible

> I've just downloaded a file, so I thought I'd check the speed out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm...  208kb/s.    Not bad.


Grrrrrrrr.

[IMG]https://teakdoor.com/Gallery/albums/userpics/10006/normal_trueare****sa.jpg[/IMG]

eeek! Arghhhh!

----------


## Marmite the Dog

Hehehehe...

----------


## Harry

> 329baht. 1 month unlimited. Bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This has happened around 40 times today. Grrrr.
> I got home at 2am this morning and was able to start surfing at 4.85Kbps. Yippee. Cnuts told me 47 at worst.
> Tomorrow I shall organize a dsl connection.Grrrrrrrrr


i paid those guys 1,000B to block any connection made from your ip address, good to see i'm getting my money's worth.

----------


## Goddess of Whatever

I connect internet at home via my mobile phone and it's 115.0 KB/s

 :La: 

I pay 500 Baht for 200 hours.

----------


## aging one

Just change to a loxinfo dial up CS, damn, you are gonna buy dial up and all for one month?

Try other providers of the dial up Cap.  I did and for me Lox was the best.  20 hours 7/11 give it a shot. Comparison shop.

----------


## Dougal

> I connect internet at home via my mobile phone and it's 115.0 KB/s
> 
> 
> 
> I pay 500 Baht for 200 hours.


You can point me to a site where I can some more information on that GOW?

I need internet in HH but the house is too far out to have ADSL at the moment.

----------


## Goddess of Whatever

No problem mate but it's Thai language, do you want me to translate?

http://www.mobilelife.co.th/mobileli.../act_gprs.html

----------


## Goddess of Whatever

Dougal, you must have a mobile phone which can transfer data by a cable or bluetooth and PC which has USB port for cable or bluetooth for recieve data from bluetooth of mobile phone.

That package is AIS's.  I have no idea about the others.

----------


## Goddess of Whatever

*Package (hours)* 
4 hrs 30 Baht
10 hrs 50 Baht
25 hrs 100 Baht
60 hrs 200 Baht
120 hrs 350 Baht
200 hrs 500 Baht
400 hrs 900 Baht

Those prices not include vat.

----------


## aging one

Poor old CS needs a hand and here you guys are all off topic and chatting about the generalities of blue tooth telephone shit.

----------


## Dougal

> No problem mate but it's Thai language, do you want me to translate?


Thanks GOW. I will get Mrs D to walk me through it tonight.

----------


## Goddess of Whatever

I am not out of topic, AO.

I just wanted to tell CS that if that TRUE is shite, why he doesn't change to other way which is better.  That's it.

----------


## Thetyim

If I have read that right you have to sign up for two years.

Can anyone confirm that ?

                                                    แพ็คเกจมีระยะเวลา 24 รอบบิล

----------


## laoshi

> I connect internet at home via my mobile phone and it's 115.0 KB/s
> 
> 
> 
> I pay 500 Baht for 200 hours.


Tell me more Goddess. How do I do this?

----------


## Goddess of Whatever

> If I have read that right you have to sign up for two years.
> 
> Can anyone confirm that ?
> 
> แพ็คเกจมีระยะเวลา 24 รอบบิล


It means, this package is available for 2 years but you don't HAVE TO use it for 2 years.  If you use it 2 months but you are not happy with it then you can change.

----------


## Goddess of Whatever

> Originally Posted by Goddess of Whatever
> 
> I connect internet at home via my mobile phone and it's 115.0 KB/s
> 
> 
> 
> I pay 500 Baht for 200 hours.
> 
> 
> Tell me more Goddess. How do I do this?


Do you use "laptop" or "desktop"?

Does your PC has usb / bluetooth?

Answer these questions then I'll tell you.


 :Wink:

----------


## Thetyim

Thanks for that GOW.
I presume that means the price will be stable for two years.

The 115.0 speed that you mention.
Is that your connection speed or your download speed?

----------


## Goddess of Whatever

It's connection speed.

Anyway, it's much faster than the connection via a homephone when I lived in an old house.

----------


## Goddess of Whatever



----------


## Captain Sensible

And its how much Gow?

----------


## Captain Sensible

> 


 
...............arghhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## dirtydog



----------


## Marmite the Dog

> And its how much Gow?


Read the bloody thread! Jeez...

----------


## dirtydog

> I connect internet at home via my mobile phone and it's 115.0 KB/s
> 
> 
> 
> I pay 500 Baht for 200 hours.


for the cap cos it is difficult for him, when will they introduce internet cafes into BKK?

----------


## Captain Sensible

So how much is that really then? I mean really?

----------


## Captain Sensible

Its not forty baht an hour is it? That stinks.

----------


## dirtydog

Looks like 2.5baht per hour to me cap, but hell I aint a maths teacher and could be wrong  :Smile:

----------


## dirtydog

Ahhh you mean the cost of an internet cafe, yes I have to admit that spending 40 baht an hour purely to use the internet is way over the top, hell that would be like spendinding 150 bucks on software  :Smile:

----------


## Captain Sensible

> Ahhh you mean the cost of an internet cafe, yes I have to admit that spending 40 baht an hour purely to use the internet is way over the top, hell that would be like spendinding 150 bucks on software


 How so dog? :Smile:

----------


## Goddess of Whatever

*Dear my poor Cap,*

4 hrs 30 Baht-------------> 7.5 B/hr
10 hrs 50 Baht------------> 5.0 B/hr
25 hrs 100 Baht-----------> 4.0 B/hr
60 hrs 200 Baht-----------> 3.3 B/hr
120 hrs 350 Baht----------> 2.9 B/hr
200 hrs 500 Baht----------> 2.5 B/hr
400 hrs 900 Baht----------> 2.3 B/hr

Now, just choose which package you want.

----------


## Goddess of Whatever

> 


If I have homephone, I would get the same.


:P

----------


## Fstop

I've been thinking about switching over to this service. I have TRUE as well - but it's been out for the past 16 hours or so. Is this normal??

----------


## MeMock

How easy is it for me to set up GoW?

I have a bluetooth enabled computer and telephone. Next time I am over can I just buy a package from a shop and have it set up in 5 minutes or is it more complicated then that?

Is DTAC also AIS or are they totally different companys. If so, does DTAC offer something like this?

----------


## Goddess of Whatever

It's very easy to set up but depend on what mobile phone you use, I guess.  I use Motolora which has both bluetooth and cable but I choose to use a cable.

First, just install driver and its program then connect the phone with the PC, that's it.

For bluetooth, after you install all those stuff, you just open your bluetooth in a phone and PC.  That's it.

AIS, DTAC, Hutch have this service but I'm not sure about Orange.

----------


## Thetyim

Be sure to choose a package that is larger than you need.

If you exceed your package hours then the extra will be charged at 1.07 baht/min thats 64.2baht/hour

----------


## Goddess of Whatever

Yes, you are right.


;-)

----------


## Thetyim

GOW,  How long can you stay connected ?
Are you limited by battery life or does the charger keep up with it.

With Dtac you have to pay a standing charge of 250baht/month, does AIS have this  ?

Sorry for all the questions but I can't read thai

----------


## Goddess of Whatever

You can stay connected as long as you want (depend on your package) and while I connect my phone to my PC, it's charging automatic but not sure if every phone is the same.  (Mine is Motorola L6) 

No, you don't have to pay for a standing charge for AIS.

----------


## Thetyim

Ahh, yes I understand, you are connected using a USB cable so the phone is being charged from the USB.  Neat.

----------


## Captain Sensible

Have you ot a phone number please Gow? A URL maybe?

----------


## Harry

^ dirty ole' sod. you're old enough to be her father!

----------


## laoshi

> Originally Posted by laoshi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Goddess of Whatever
> 
> ...


Is a wi-fi enaled laptop. PC has USB, not sure about Bluetooth, but probably. I'm on Orange network in Thailand. 

What kind of mobile/contract do I need? Thanks...

----------


## Goddess of Whatever

There's no ISP or tel. no. to connect internet.  Just plug usb from mobile phone to your PC then it will connect automatic.

;-)

----------


## laoshi

Do I need a specific model of phone? Which provider? Sorry, bit of a beginner...

----------


## Goddess of Whatever

> Originally Posted by Goddess of Whatever
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by laoshi
> 
> ...


I'm not sure if Orange has this kind of service.  You should call 'em and ask if they have and if your phone can connect.  

Mobile phone which can connect interent must have modem inside.  I'm not good about the phone, you just go to the shop and ask.  Mine is Motorola L6 / V3 (115 Kbytes) and my friend uses Nokia 7610 / 6630 (460.8 Kbytes).

:-)

----------


## Goddess of Whatever

> Do I need a specific model of phone? Which provider? Sorry, bit of a beginner...


At the moment, HUTCH and AIS seem to be good ones.

----------


## laoshi

Ta very much. I'll look into it when I get back. I have a Nokia but looking to upgrade anyway. Will be better than internet cafe. Cheers...

----------


## Goddess of Whatever

> ^ dirty ole' sod. you're old enough to be her father!


 
 :goldcup:

----------


## Goddess of Whatever

> Ta very much. I'll look into it when I get back. I have a Nokia but looking to upgrade anyway. Will be better than internet cafe. Cheers...


You are always welcome. 

 :beer:

----------


## Thetyim

> Ta very much. I'll look into it when I get back. I have a Nokia but looking to upgrade anyway.


I think the lastest technology is called EDGE.
If the phone does not support edge then it's old tech

----------


## Goddess of Whatever

You are right (again), Thetyim.  Both Nokia I reckon support EDGE.

;-)

----------


## marklatham

Complain to taksin....

----------


## dirtydog

well done gow, i got to admit i am impressed by your knowledge  :Smile:

----------


## Goddess of Whatever

I know, Dog.  Most of the times, I am stupid here.

----------


## aging one

> At the moment, HUTCH and AIS seem to be good ones.


But it seems Hutch is trying to sell its share to TOT and exit Thailand.  Plus they finally admitted they only cover parts of 26 provinces.  Be careful with Hutch.

Its a pity, as they had the best marketing in Thailand.  Just dont know what went wrong.

----------


## Goddess of Whatever

If you are in BKK, Hutch is the best choice, I reckon.

;-)

----------


## aging one

So people should have a phone with two bands, or two phones.  One for your everday phone and one for your internet connection.  That is very limited coverage for a phone company GOW.  But as a fast provider of internet in BKK they are great, they have the newest digital technology its a pity they may go under.

----------


## Goddess of Whatever

Tonight, I'll try to call to my phone while it's connecting internet.  Let's see what happen but my friend said it's still connected.

----------


## dirtydog

> I know, Dog. Most of the times, I am stupid here.


no its not that, it's just that generally the thais aint very good with computer stuff, hell the first time i tried to teach was for the thai police, trouble is at that time i didnt realise they wanted to be taught how to turn their pcs on, I obviously gave up on that venture, my son is great with software and shite, hell in some areas he is way beyond me, there is even some thai guy that posts on one of the hackers forums that is way beyond me, its just that it is extrememly rare that thais have hi tech skills.

----------


## Goddess of Whatever

^^

I'll take it as a compliment.  ;-)

----------


## Goddess of Whatever

Alright.. it's a show time.

When I connect usb cable with my phone.  This picture will show up on your desktop.



Click on the green green globe icon (Mobilelife GPRS).

This window will show up the next.



Then this one,



So, you got the connection.

:-D

----------


## Goddess of Whatever

Righto!!!

I'll try to call to my phone which it's connected now.

----------


## Goddess of Whatever

Oh.. it says my phone is turned off.

 :mat:

----------


## laoshi

Is this a pay as you go phone or a contract Goddess?

Am I right in thinking I can just put a simcard in my mobile buy some time and wi-fi wit me laptop? Sounds great...

----------


## Goddess of Whatever

You are right,  those packages I told you, they all are available for AIS GSM (contract) and 1-2-call (pre-paid).

;-)

----------


## laoshi

I'm always amazed by new technology me.  :WeAreNotWorthy:   ...

----------


## Goddess of Whatever

I just played with the modem configuration of a phone and yeah.. I can choose connection speed.



Here is my speed at the moment.



That's cool, isn't it?

 :thrashi:

----------


## in4zip

Weekends I spend at a house I have out in the bangkokian sticks; I have not put a phone  in yet* and, the price to connect via a mobile+pc, quoted by GoW @ 500 Baht for 200 hrs (12Call, is that correct?), sounds appealing!

*_(TOT does have lines running into some of my neighbours houses but.. it appears that there aren't any numbers available at the present time._. veritable BS in this day and age since switchboxes aren't electromechanical anymore but.. TiT, and I'll bet that some minor palm greasing would find me a number sharpish :Mad: )

All the above - that is getting online via mobile phone - is very interesting, but.. I would like to know the reality of how *fast it all really is and the consistancy* *of it all* (TRUE isn't consistant at all, fastish in the early a.m., shite by noon throughout most of the afternoon and semishite in the evening). 
Where things, on TRUE dsl at least,  start really getting dragged out timewise, is when uploading files of about 5-10 MB. Here I hit the upload button and walkaway.. and do something else to absorb time!

_ So, kindly GoW or anybody else with this type of computer/mobile/internet combo, please do tell us what is the reality while uploading/dowloading files and not just "simply" used for surfing around the Net? 

_  ps I've also checked with IPStar for one of their packages+satellitedish; the sales pitch sounded good, but customer satisfaction on the lower end packages at least - seems to suck big time! Ipstar high end SME packages are great (people upcountry are running entire internet caffes off them!) but 7k-8k baht/mo seems a tad pricy  :Sad:

----------


## Xzyte

> I just played with the modem configuration of a phone and yeah.. I can choose connection speed.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my speed at the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> That's cool, isn't it?


As nice as it sounds but I'm sorry to tell you that this is only the speed between your computer and the mobile phone  :Sad: 

To find out the real speed of your internet connection go to http://www.speakeasy.net/speedtest/ and post the results here, I would love to know how fast your GPRS really is  :Smile:

----------


## Goddess of Whatever

:lam:  

Ok, Xzyte.  I'll do it tonight.

----------


## Goddess of Whatever

I'm at work at the moment and we have "LAN" 100 Mbps and this is the result.

*Last Result:
*Download Speed: *1754* kbps (219.3 KB/sec transfer rate)
Upload Speed: *358* kbps (44.8 KB/sec transfer rate)

----------


## Goddess of Whatever

That's shite, isn't it?

 :Sad:

----------


## Xzyte

It is good, I think your company is on a 2048 kbps downstream and 512 kbps upstream, so you get about 80% of the possible maximum speed.

Here again the 100 Mbps is only the speed of your internal network  :Wink:

----------


## Goddess of Whatever

Ok, I understand now.

Thanks.

----------


## in4zip

[BUMP] So _Xzyte/GoW, pray do tell the rest of us mortals,_ what sort of speeds UP/DOWN can one expect on a LoSsian GPRS package..or its not worth the bleeding trouble  :Smile:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> [BUMP] So _Xzyte/GoW, pray do tell the rest of us mortals,_ what sort of speeds UP/DOWN can one expect on a LoSsian GPRS package..or its not worth the bleeding trouble


I think she's going to do a speed test tonight. Jai yen mate.  :Smile:

----------


## Captain Sensible

Well I am off down to the High Street to make my own enquiries today. Will let you know what they say. :Smile:

----------


## kenkannif

^ Mate she's going to TOT today! Have a word  :Wink:

----------


## in4zip

@ Marmite da Dawg
*wringing hands-waiting impatiently, pacing back'n'forth his celll* :Wink:

----------


## Captain Sensible

Right. Today I have been all over Central Ladproa or what ever its called and no one, in any of the shops that I enquired in, was able to  tell me anything about connecting to the net using my mobile as a modem.
Is it possible that Gow might post were she purchased the card or the disc to enable it.
Thanking you in advance in anticipation of a concise and informed response. :Smile:

----------


## Goddess of Whatever

First of all, 

What model is your mobile phone?

Looking for your mobile phone information if there's modem inside and how fast it is and find the software and cable.

Or just call your phone provider and ask them if your phone can connect internet.

----------


## aging one

Not as easy getting things done in the LOS as it is in OZ eh Cappy??

----------


## Goddess of Whatever

Maybe it's just about the comunication, AO.

----------


## friscofrankie

Cain't unnerstn' 'em ozzies when the try 'n speak English,  Thai's gotta be a fun one!

----------


## Captain Sensible

Arghhhhhhh!!!!!!!!
 :Banghead:

----------


## Goddess of Whatever

> Thai's gotta be a fun one!


 

 :dito:

----------


## lom

> Right. Today I have been all over Central Ladproa or what ever its called and no one, in any of the shops that I enquired in, was able to tell me anything about connecting to the net using my mobile as a modem.


Check the menu of your mobile for internet connection settings. If they are there your phone is ok.

Now you need a link between your computer and the phone, it can be a USB-cable, a serial cable or BlueTooth, and can be bought from a good phone or cumputer shop.

Finally you need some subscriber data to enter under the phones internet connection tab, you will get them  from AIS or DTAC or wjatever you have.

----------


## Captain Sensible

> Originally Posted by Captain Sensible
> 
> Right. Today I have been all over Central Ladproa or what ever its called and no one, in any of the shops that I enquired in, was able to tell me anything about connecting to the net using my mobile as a modem.
> 
> 
> Check the menu of your mobile for internet connection settings. If they are there your phone is ok.
> 
> Now you need a link between your computer and the phone, it can be a USB-cable, a serial cable or BlueTooth, and can be bought from a good phone or cumputer shop.
> 
> Finally you need some subscriber data to enter under the phones internet connection tab, you will get them  from AIS or DTAC or wjatever you have.


 Thanks lom and welcome btw. I have an internet capable phone (Nokia 7250 i) along with the software (Marmite loaded it some weeks ago) and the data cable. I am good to go but just need the card or connection data. If I cant get the info I need I am gonna get the dsl switched to this gaff tomorrow. I would have preferred to do it through my GPRS phone as the dsl connection is a contract for a year and I will only be here at Chez Kanniff for another 4 weeks.

----------


## Goddess of Whatever

If you use 1-2-Call, call 1175 NOW!

----------


## Captain Sensible

Cheers Gow. Isnt it ironic that now it doesnt matter anymore. :thanks:

----------


## Goddess of Whatever

*Last Result:
*Download Speed: *28* kbps (3.5 KB/sec transfer rate)
Upload Speed: *30* kbps (3.8 KB/sec transfer rate)


Ohh dear..

----------


## Marmite the Dog

I just did a speed test (bear in mind I'm downloading at 70kbps and uoloading at 40kbps on BitComet)...

Down = 356 kbps

Up = 38 kbps

----------


## Thetyim

Sorry to piss on your fireworks fellows but the fastest DL speed you can get with GPRS is 40 KBPS

That figure is from the MobileLife website here :
http://www.mobilelife.co.th/mLIFE/gprs/e/faq.html

----------


## Goddess of Whatever

Thank you for that.  I got some useful knowlagde from that site.


 :Wink:

----------


## klongmaster

> To find out the real speed of your internet connection go to http://www.speakeasy.net/speedtest/ and post the results here, I would love to know how fast your GPRS really is


okie...just checked my new adsl -not mobile- and got this



> *Last Result:*
> Download Speed: *441* kbps (55.1 KB/sec transfer rate)
> Upload Speed: *95* kbps (11.9 KB/sec transfer rate)


is that good or bad??

----------


## dirtydog

this is mine just now
228 down
86 up

But I got torrents running aswell  :Smile:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

Always use the San Franciso location to do the speed test (because Frankie said so).

----------


## in4zip

at 2 pm - at 3 pm everything slows down even further - thai rugrats out of school?

Those GPRS figures of the other day posted by GoW don't seem too hot compared to the already shitty TRUE cheapo package I'm presently on!

----------


## Curious George

I'm not bragging, or trying to rain on anybody's parade, but the screen capture speaks for itself. This is one of the MAIN reasons I have not yet moved to Thailand. I have a fiber optic line to the outside wall of my house, with 2Mb up and 15 Mb down. :Very Happy:  I probably pay about the same as those of you who have a relatively good connection in Thailand. DD can verify the good Internet broadband available in Tampa, Florida.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

Wanker!

 :Sad2:

----------


## Thetyim

Monkey, does your work depend on having a high speed connection ?
If yes, then fair comment.

----------


## Curious George

^ I just am letting out a bit of frustration as I have followed the Internet connectivity in Thailand for the last several years. I certainly could do with less speed than I have now, but reading these threads hasn't encouraged me much.

Since I don't currently work from home, I only have this connection for my own devices. Here, it only costs twice as much as one of the cheaper dial-ups.

Computers are my life, so I don't have any other worthwhile skills that could earn a bit of money if I moved to Thailand. For instance, I know a lot about orchids and plants in general. But, having the knowledge doesn't mean I can successfully grow anything. I do have an extensive knowledge base, but the skills required to follow through with anything other than computers are not there. I refuse to teach, since years ago I taught electronics, and I consider myself a lousy teacher.

----------


## Goddess of Whatever

> *Last Result:*
> Download Speed: *28* kbps (3.5 KB/sec transfer rate)
> Upload Speed: *30* kbps (3.8 KB/sec transfer rate)
> 
> 
> Ohh dear..


Download Speed: *52* kbps (6.5 KB/sec transfer rate)
Upload Speed: *26* kbps (3.3 KB/sec transfer rate)

It's a bit better this time.

 :dito:

----------

